

worldofwarcraft.com front and back-end analysis - sosuke
http://www.sosuke.com/index.php/2007/11/13/worldofwarcraftcom-front-and-back-end-analysis/
I wanted to submit this write up I did on what I think is an extremely impressive setup by Blizzard on the World of Warcraft site. I really was hoping that someone might know the back-end that was responsible for doing the XML/XSLT transformations because I was unable to figure it out.
======
sosuke
I was hoping that someone else might know what is doing the back-end XML/XSLT
transformations because I wasn't able to find any signs of it.

